# Automatisch zum neuen Datensatz in Access!



## pglw (18. Juli 2005)

Tag zusammen,

ich weiss, dass es in Access die Möglichkeit gibt automatisch zum neuen Datensatz zu springen, wenn ein Formular geöffnet wird. Normalerweise wird wenn man ein Formular öffnet standardmäßig der erste Datensatz angezeigt.

Ich hätte aber gern das Formular dann leer, um den neuen Datensatz eingeben zu können.

Wie funktioniert das?

MFG

PGLW


----------



## RavelinePower (19. Juli 2005)

Hallo 

Hm... soweit wie ich mich entsinnen kann geht das ganz einfach.

Erstelle mal ein Makro wo du definierst Formular öffnen.
Dann wird gefragt welches und wie. da kann man das dann einstellen.
RavelinePower


----------



## pglw (19. Juli 2005)

Hey,


danke für Deine Antwort. Habe die Lösung gefunden.

Man gibt in den Eigenschaften des Formulars z.B. "beim Aktivieren" oder wenn über Schaltfläche gestartet wird "beim Klicken" ein:

DoCmd.GoToRecord , , acNewRec

MfG

PGLW


----------



## danielandross (17. Mai 2006)

Hi ich habe dasselbe Problem wie pglw aber bei meinen formular->eigenschaften->ereignis gibt es kein "beim Hingehen". Kann es sein dass das bei office 2003 anders heißt?


----------



## RavelinePower (18. Mai 2006)

Hy ...

Du musst re. klicken im Formular (im Entwurfs-Modus) 

Dann im Register auf "Ereignis" und dort das " bei Aktivierung" suchen.

DoCmd.GoToRecord , , acNewRec 

das dann als [Ereignisprozedur] hinterlegen.

Und so hat man immer den neusten Eintrag (leer) zum ausfüllen.

Bye Sascha


----------



## TAK2810 (24. März 2009)

Hallo.
Ich hab dazu mal noch ne frage und hoffe das die alten beiträge nochmal gelesen werden.

Bei mir ist auch das Problem das wenn ich in einem Formular eine neue eingabe machen will ich erst per hand quasi zum nächsten freien platz springen muß hab das jetzt mal versucht mit dem 

DoCmd.GoToRecord , , acNewRec 

doch irgendwie klappt das nicht.
Kann mir da jemand eine genaue Zeichenvolge aufschreiben wie ich das eintragen muß Ich denke im ausdrucks-Generator bin ich da richtig oder?

Ich hab Access 2007.

So habs mir jetzt vom unserem programmierer erklären lassen und jetzt t es


----------



## StiBit (14. Dezember 2009)

Es wäre auch nett gewesen, wenn du deine Lösung dann auch gleich mal gepostet hättest, was ja auch der Sinn eines Forums ist.


----------

